# Avery Full Body Question?



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just out of couriosity, for those of you who run Avery Full Bodys snows. How long does it take you to set your rig once all the decoys are in the field? Lets say around 500 decoys with 4 guys? We were having a debate with in our group and we are all trying to find out.

I am guessing 3 hours?


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Well it depends how much we had to drink the night before... Lack of motivation days would probably be about 2.5 to 3 hours. If we are moving pretty good it is cut down to about 1.5 hours and that includes 1 guy on the wheeler full time getting decoys, stake, blinds, guns, shelld, callers.

Having "new" guys hunt with you sucks because they dont know the routine but it deffinetly gets quicker everytime you set up...


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

3 hours give or take a few


----------



## Nic11985 (Mar 6, 2009)

Do you guys ever set the spread the night before?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

For us, it takes 4 guys 1.5 hours max to set out my 30 dz. That includes, digging in/stubbling blinds, e-callers, etc. That is, of course, driving in. Having to use the wheeler adds on an additional 30-45 minutes. This is when we are motivated and working in high gear. If we are exhausted and not really motivated it can take a lot longer.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Does that include the time it takes to get them all out there with the 4 wheelers?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

no if we fourwheeler out it takes about 2.5 hours unless its a real long 4 wheeler ride


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


I would like to see your group of 4 set 500 full bodys in the time it takes to set 500 sillosocks........ Thats funny though.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

goosehunter21 said:


> with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


we do it here all the time in about the same time.....1 guy sets the stakes and tghe others put the decoys on there stakes.....its nice t hunt with the same guys all the time it gets easy after a few times......the more you do it the better you get.I don't know if its as fast as silosocks but it does'nt take 3 hours


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We used to run 500 FB's and it took us on average about 2 hours to set the spread with 4 guys. Now we run silosocks and can set close to 700 in about 45 minutes and our kill numbers have gone up as well. It was a no brainer! :lol:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

aboller said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.
> ...


I hunt with the same guys for the most part every time and in the last 3 years we have prob set it close to 175 times...after a while everyone knows what to do and it goes up pretty fast


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Jeff Zierden said:


> We used to run 500 FB's and it took us on average about 2 hours to set the spread with 4 guys. Now we run silosocks and can set close to 700 in about 45 minutes and our kill numbers have gone up as well. It was a no brainer! :lol:


Well played.


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

goosehunter21 said:


> with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


 :rollin:

Keep telling yourself that...


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

goosehunter21 said:


> with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


I can attest to that.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Marlin40 said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.
> ...


I don't understand whats funny about it....just cuz it takes you twice that time to set your sock spread doesn't mean we cant get our spread set faster...I have hunted with alot of guys on the site and im sure they could tell you the same. :eyeroll:


----------



## B.D.B. (Jan 9, 2008)

The logistics of one guy setting a stake and one guy placing a full body, doesn't seem to add up with being able to keep up setting a sock spread. I have both, so I am not bias towards either. When we run our fullbodies we do the same thing with one guy setting stakes the other setting decoys. There is no way possible you can set the same numbers of decoys in the same amount of time, not even close.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

:beer: Well said. It is basic math. I am sure many of you can set a full body spread very effiently however it is crazy to think that it can be set as fast or faster than a sillosock spread.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Somebody on here said it... with 4 people having one guy setting up stakes, the others following around putting decoys on the stakes. No way in hades is this faster!!! Just use a little common sense here, if each "stake" you are putting out is a whole decoy and everybody is putting them out instead of just one, how can it be as fast or faster??? And this isn't even counting getting the sob's out there in the first place. I think someone's been puffin' a little too much...


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

In the original topic he said if all the decoys are already in the field, so once all the decoys are in the field we quickly throw them out of the bags on to the ground in whatever formation we decided to run....prob takes 20 min, then we go back and stake them all which takes 20-30 min on average. so there you have it in an hour or less thats how to get it done...if it is extremely muddy it will take longer because then we don't throw them out of the bags we then have one guy set stakes and one guy put them on


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

About 1.5 hours including the blinds with four guys.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

Marlin40 said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.
> ...


i've been with him when he's done it so i don't see whats not to believe...


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

Last year we paid four high school kids to pick up the spread and set it up a couple of times the night before. We guide and move almost daily and there just isn't enough hours in the day. This was a pretty good option that we will utilize a bunch this year. We draw them a map on how we want them set up and it worked great. And all it cost us was $100 a set!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

echoXLT said:


> Somebody on here said it... with 4 people having one guy setting up stakes, the others following around putting decoys on the stakes. No way in hades is this faster!!! Just use a little common sense here, if each "stake" you are putting out is a whole decoy and everybody is putting them out instead of just one, how can it be as fast or faster??? And this isn't even counting getting the sob's out there in the first place. I think someone's been puffin' a little too much...


that was me and thats how we do it ....Why would I lie about it.....it makea no difference to me if you believe me or not


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

if you guys are comparing 400 to 500 FB spreads to 800 to 1000 SS spreads I can see how it might be close to the same amount of time. but it was 500 FB to 500 ss there is no way it is the same. By myself i can set close to 500 ss in an hour. That would be 1 every 14 seconds


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

:rollin: not sure who you people are tryin to fool... :koolaid:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


 :bs:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

this past weekend we set 180 averys and 140 bigfoot snows and a pile of sillosocks. There is no posible way you can set fb's as fast as socks, not even one piece dekes like the foots. You can carry maybe 7 fb's at once vs. 50 socks without returning to the pile of dekes to grab more. Do the math.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

aboller said:


> goosehunter21 said:
> 
> 
> > it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.
> ...


&%#()#&$#)


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> aboller said:
> 
> 
> > goosehunter21 said:
> ...


Whoa :eyeroll:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> aboller said:
> 
> 
> > goosehunter21 said:
> ...


Whoa :eyeroll:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Haha, looks like someone dosent like to be proved wrong.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Talked with a couple friends of mine who set up 250 up in Canada this year three guys.....one ecaller and 3 blinds. They said it took them 1.5 - 2 hours.

Also I would have to agree that math alone you can't put up a silo sock, deadly, NW or any decoy with a stake attached the same as a stake and then place the decoy on. The two step process of the full body just has to take longer.....it is physics and math.

I am not calling anyone a liar. But it does not add up.

Look at it like this.....one guy or even two putting out stakes and two guys or 3 guys placing decoys. How can that be faster than 4 guys placing decoys. It just is not possible.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> aboller said:
> 
> 
> > goosehunter21 said:
> ...


Geez, Whats the deal, is your man thong riding up again! Your a little to serious tiger, It's just decoys! But then again I am sure you are under 14 so I guess it is expected. oke:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

HaHa If you only knew aboller....No one on here has proved me wrong. I just set it up this morning it to 58 min to set up 550 fullbodies and all of our fliers. You guys that love your socks go for it be like 95 percent of the rest of all snow goose hunters. When you hunt as much as we do you become very efficient on setting them. Think what you want, but when its all said and done yes it is possible to set 500 fullbodies in an hour!!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> HaHa If you only knew aboller....No one on here has proved me wrong. I just set it up this morning it to 58 min to set up 550 fullbodies and all of our fliers. You guys that love your socks go for it be like 95 percent of the rest of all snow goose hunters. When you hunt as much as we do you become very efficient on setting them. Think what you want, but when its all said and done yes it is possible to set 500 fullbodies in an hour!!!


How would someone prove you wrong?


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> HaHa If you only knew aboller....No one on here has proved me wrong. I just set it up this morning it to 58 min to set up 550 fullbodies and all of our fliers. You guys that love your socks go for it be like 95 percent of the rest of all snow goose hunters. When you hunt as much as we do you become very efficient on setting them. Think what you want, but when its all said and done yes it is possible to set 500 fullbodies in an hour!!!


How many guys? How did the shoot go?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I believe goosehunter21's group can put up the spread in an hour.

There really isn't an argument about whether the same # of SS's could be put up faster though.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> with 4 guys we can set 500 in about 45min-1hr...it goes just as fast as sock when everyone is on the same page.


It isn't??


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

I guess it really depends on how much meth you do. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

500 decoys with stakes means 1000 total parts. With 4 guys that means you have to average 10.8 seconds per part, or 21.6 seconds per decoy, to set up in 45 minutes. Thats cruising!


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

JAnglin said:


> I guess it really depends on how much meth you do. :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


Hey Anglin!!!!

We ALL know how much meth YOUVE DONE!!!! YOU crazy F_CKER!!!!! I was wondering why this post got bumped to the top and WALLLAH!!!! JWA strikes again!!!! Its gonna be cold as **** saturday morning man :snow: . The electronics for the crows isnt even gonna work. My informant from the south public bazzaro zone said the count went from 400 to 2000. SHH!!! Dont tell anyone!!! :thumb: I m still not going because they arent gonna move till the afternoon with the temps and I dont have that much time saturday. If you dont have to do that thing for church you should go man :rollin:

As far as the sillos VS the full bodies......we have both.....and we havent put them out together yet. If you guys really want to see whats faster then you can form teams and come set my spread up and see who's quicker. Mark your calendars guys...March 13th through the 16th!!!


----------



## JAnglin (Aug 3, 2006)

Jim...you know how I roll...I run traffic. That's what I do. I'll bet I can put 7 Bigfoots out in less than 30 seconds and all it takes is two dumbass geese to come in. I'll bet I could finish them in my lap in the WalMart parking lot.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Decoyer said:


> 500 decoys with stakes means 1000 total parts. With 4 guys that means you have to average 10.8 seconds per part, or 21.6 seconds per decoy, to set up in 45 minutes. Thats cruising!


Frickin engineers.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Decoyer said:
> 
> 
> > 500 decoys with stakes means 1000 total parts. With 4 guys that means you have to average 10.8 seconds per part, or 21.6 seconds per decoy, to set up in 45 minutes. Thats cruising!
> ...


Thats what i was thinking!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Having a group of guys thats done it several times and knows the routine makes things flow much easier. I dont know exactly how long it takes us but Im sure by the end of the season we are getting it done in an hour or so.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Like ridge said, if you have guys on the same page it goes quick, but with the ease of setting up the GHGs it only takes about 20 decoys to most guys with me to become an expert!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its still mathematically impossible to be able to put 500 sillosocks out in the same time it takes to put out 500 avery decoys. Probably not double the time, but the time difference will be noticeable.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Its still mathematically impossible to be able to put 500 sillosocks out in the same time it takes to put out 500 avery decoys. Probably not double the time, but the time difference will be noticeable.


Also you will notice the number of birds killed will be greater with the Avery's


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

goosehunter21 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Its still mathematically impossible to be able to put 500 sillosocks out in the same time it takes to put out 500 avery decoys. Probably not double the time, but the time difference will be noticeable.
> ...


 :koolaid: :koolaid: :koolaid: Glug Glug Glug


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

goosehunter21 said:


> Also you will notice the number of birds killed will be greater with the Avery's


\
That is VERY TRUE!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The beauty of snow goose hunting. Whenever people ask me what to use I say, "if you ask 100 snow goose hunters you'll get 100 different responses..."

To each their own, I don't think the decoys matter a lot of the time anyways.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> To each their own, I don't think the decoys matter a lot of the time anyways.


So simple but true in my opinion. It's either going to happen or not most days, whether it's fb's or socks.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

A couple other things to consider with the full body rig is the amount of effort it takes to get the spread into the field. The second, how often does the wind change, how long would it take you to move half your spread when the wind changes 180 degrees?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I suppose the amount of time it takes to change a spread around due to wind. Would depend on how the spread is out in the first place. If you run a V or J pattern you might be screwed in that department. Good thing about full bodys would be if you set out the spread and dont get them. The one thing you know in the back of the mind will be that it wasnt because you werent running the best looking decoys on the market. Would you leave your full bodys at home when hunting canada geese? Would you run all socks to hunt them day in and day out? I know I wouldnt.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

although this has been stated about 20 times already on this topic i'm going to state it again.

Their is no possible way that a group could set up 500 fullbodies at the same pace as they could set up 500 sillosocks. Its common sense.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Would you leave your full bodys at home when hunting canada geese? Would you run all socks to hunt them day in and day out? I know I wouldnt.


If I was going to set up 24-150 decoys for snows I would use FB's.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Buck25 said:


> although this has been stated about 20 times already on this topic i'm going to state it again.
> 
> Their is no possible way that a group could set up 500 fullbodies at the same pace as they could set up 500 sillosocks. Its common sense.


I completely agree. Just doesn't ad up being able to set fb's in the same time as SS or regular windsocks.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

The worst thing about fullbodies is you kill so many more geese than you do with silosocks it takes forever hauling the dead birds out of the muddy field!!!! :rock:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

goosehunter21 said:


> The worst thing about fullbodies is you kill so many more geese than you do with silosocks it takes forever hauling the dead birds out of the muddy field!!!! :rock:


Im sure you develop a system much like you do when setting up your fullbodies to make this go much faster, right? You are probably used to hauling 200 dead snows a half mile in mud in what, 4 maybe 5 minutes. You are sooooo awesome! :lol:


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Buck25 said:


> although this has been stated about 20 times already on this topic i'm going to state it again.
> 
> Their is no possible way that a group could set up 500 fullbodies at the same pace as they could set up 500 sillosocks. Its common sense.


I agree, there is just no feasible way anyone can set up 500FB as quick at 500 windsocks. The fullbodys also compound issues with field conditions, ect.

You might be able to set up 500 FB as fast as 1200 windsocks, but even that would be pushing it.


----------

